# Antlers are here!!



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

My order of Anlters arrived about 30 minutes ago and my dogs are sampling them right now, they are all happily chewing away. 

I'll be packing up the orders and shipping them out USPS first thing in the morning. 

Thanks you for your support,

Leslie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I ordered Sun. I guess I wasn't paying attention :brownbag: , I thought they were shipped out Mon. I was expecting them to arrive any day now.Does that mean the ankle tendons I ordered will be shipped out tomorrow too?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 29 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845107


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My order of Anlters arrived about 30 minutes ago and my dogs are sampling them right now, they are all happily chewing away.
> 
> ...



Thanks Leslie!! Haley is going to be one happy girl, LOL!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG...LOL...After all of the excitement I created about the Antlers, I forgot to place MY order! LOL :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: 

Off I go...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 29 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845150


> I ordered Sun. I guess I wasn't paying attention :brownbag: , I thought they were shipped out Mon. I was expecting them to arrive any day now.Does that mean the ankle tendons I ordered will be shipped out tomorrow too?[/B]


I'm so sorry yep any orders with Antlers in them will go tomorrow but they are shipped priority mail so they'll be there quickly. 

Leslie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't wait to get our antlers and ankle tendons. I hope they'll last Ellie a while, she goes through a bully stick like nothing!! Thanks Leslie!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 29 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845201


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 29 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845150





> I ordered Sun. I guess I wasn't paying attention :brownbag: , I thought they were shipped out Mon. I was expecting them to arrive any day now.Does that mean the ankle tendons I ordered will be shipped out tomorrow too?[/B]


I'm so sorry yep any orders with Antlers in them will go tomorrow but they are shipped priority mail so they'll be there quickly. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's fine, I'm sure they're worth the wait.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I may try the Antlers. They look good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 29 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845235


> I think I may try the Antlers. They look good.[/B]


Suzan -- are you thinking of trying them yourself??? :smrofl: You may have to fight Nikki for them. LOL Just hope you have strong teeth. I put in my order for them today in addition to a sweater as the weather's getting nippy.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I ordered some last weekend, along with some clothes. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got our antlers today along with the cutest sweater I ordered from Wooflife. Trying to take pix but Mr. Tyler isn't cooperating. I put the antler down and he backed away as if to say "Whaaaa?" He kept coming back and then does this cute thing of sticking out his paw, kind of testing the water, and finally got the nerve to drag it away. Has been having a great time with it so it's a hit here. Thanks Leslie for getting them in.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Leslie, received the Antler and Moo today!! :chili: When I came in from the mail box, Haley noticed the package and started jumping up and down, LOL! I gave her the antler and she LOVES it...kept her busy plus its holding up GREAT. Haley can have a flossie chewed up within 15 to 30 minutes so this is a really good chew :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Ours arrived today too. So far Boo & Hannah don't like the antlers.They sniffed them,attempted to chew on them,then abandoned them.  They're just not interested in them.Good thing I ordered the Moo sticks too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 2 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846732


> Ours arrived today too. So far Boo & Hannah don't like the antlers.They sniffed them,attempted to chew on them,then abandoned them.  They're just not interested in them.Good thing I ordered the Moo sticks too.[/B]


That is how London reacted to them for the first week or so. I just left it down for her to explore at her own pace, and after a week or so, I couldn't get her to STOP chewing on it.  I didn't give her any other chews during that period as it's quite obvious that she would prefer a bully stick over an antler because the bully sticks are smelly. lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 3 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846810


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 2 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846732





> Ours arrived today too. So far Boo & Hannah don't like the antlers.They sniffed them,attempted to chew on them,then abandoned them.  They're just not interested in them.Good thing I ordered the Moo sticks too.[/B]


That is how London reacted to them for the first week or so. I just left it down for her to explore at her own pace, and after a week or so, I couldn't get her to STOP chewing on it.  I didn't give her any other chews during that period as it's quite obvious that she would prefer a bully stick over an antler because the bully sticks are smelly. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I'm going to try & see if they will eventually start using them. Boo did try one out again this morning,for about 30 secs. Hannah is still ignoring them. I'll just withhold the bullysticks for a while & see what happens.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 3 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846838


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 3 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846810





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 2 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846732





> Ours arrived today too. So far Boo & Hannah don't like the antlers.They sniffed them,attempted to chew on them,then abandoned them.  They're just not interested in them.Good thing I ordered the Moo sticks too.[/B]


That is how London reacted to them for the first week or so. I just left it down for her to explore at her own pace, and after a week or so, I couldn't get her to STOP chewing on it.  I didn't give her any other chews during that period as it's quite obvious that she would prefer a bully stick over an antler because the bully sticks are smelly. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I'm going to try & see if they will eventually start using them. Boo did try one out again this morning,for about 30 secs. Hannah is still ignoring them. I'll just withhold the bullysticks for a while & see what happens.
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is what I am going to do too. Ellie bit on it a couple times then walked away and hasn't touched it since. I do really want her to take to the antlers because it gets expensive when she goes through a bully stick daily!! I hope that once she realizes she isn't getting anything else she'll start chewing on it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried that with these Himalayan Dog Chews and Hunter just never went for them.  Has anyone tried these and had any luck?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the doggies trying them. Anything that doesn't smell is great in MY book. I don't think I'll order online initially--I want to take a good look at them. I'm weird like that


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846851


> I tried that with these Himalayan Dog Chews and Hunter just never went for them.  Has anyone tried these and had any luck?[/B]


Hi Erin, I ordered one from Angelyn(thinkpink) and Haley likes it. Granted, not as much as a flossie but still chews on it. I have to put the flossie's away because she will chew it quickly plus she is obsessive with it, LOL.
I think Haley just loves anything to chew on  I have been lucky though.... as she has gotten older she only chews on things she is suppose to, well except for leaves


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 3 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846857


> I'm looking forward to the doggies trying them. Anything that doesn't smell is great in MY book. I don't think I'll order online initially--I want to take a good look at them. I'm weird like that [/B]


Tyler really seems to like his Antler so far. I was going to get it at a store too originally since I like to look at and feel things but they were $15 apiece at the store around the corner from me! :new_shocked:!! They were only $4.90 from Wooflife so I thought it was worth it. Plus I got such an adorable sweater for fall that was reduced from $35 to $9.99. Tried to get him to pose for a photo but not happening. Thanks Leslie for carrying such great things and making them affordable. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Amen to that, sister! Don't we have the *BEST* vendors here at SM? :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 3 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846886


> Amen to that, sister! Don't we have the *BEST* vendors here at SM? :biggrin:[/B]


Yes!! I felt that for $15 I should have gotten a whole reindeer attached to the antler for the holidays. :smrofl:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm just catching up here having been away on vacation. Where can I order some antlers? Thx.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 3 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846906


> I'm just catching up here having been away on vacation. Where can I order some antlers? Thx.[/B]



I still have a few left - http://www.wooflife.com/antlers.html


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 3 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846887


> QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 3 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846886





> Amen to that, sister! Don't we have the *BEST* vendors here at SM? :biggrin:[/B]


Yes!! I felt that for $15 I should have gotten a whole reindeer attached to the antler for the holidays. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Well, I will keep that in mind for after I go to look (for me it's an excuse to go browse in the pet boutiques--we have SUCH cute ones around here that have the most unique products. And they tend to keep the prices down so they can compete w/ Petco & PetSmart).


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Nov 3 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846918


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 3 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846906





> I'm just catching up here having been away on vacation. Where can I order some antlers? Thx.[/B]



I still have a few left - http://www.wooflife.com/antlers.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Cool! Thanks.


----------

